
William Gibson on Tech, Money and Access - dpflan
https://www.marketplace.org/2017/09/06/tech/evenly-distributed-william-gibson-tech-money-and-access
======
dpflan
Here is the extended interview:
[https://www.marketplace.org/2017/09/06/tech/source-code-
will...](https://www.marketplace.org/2017/09/06/tech/source-code-william-
gibson)

